# Condensation from uninsulated lines



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this a problem? I don't see anything in the ipc that says cold water lines must be insulated in a building. It does mention about protection of lines from freezing but nothing but inside a building.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We insulate it, it beats getting callbacks for leaks when the condensation destroys the ceiling tiles.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We have everything insulated. It's always required anywhere we work. I believe it's part of a quality installation.


----------



## Pipelayingghost (Jan 1, 2009)

Here in Florida any condensate line ran horizontally must be insulated if its indoors.


----------



## Blackhawks16 (Jan 16, 2009)

Any commercial work in Illinois you can expect to insulate everything except the dwv piping. Even the horizontal runs on storm lines require insulation.


----------



## scottc (Feb 3, 2009)

Here in florida domestic water insulation is determined by the architect. Some jobs we must do the hot and cold, some just the hot, some none at all. Down here it is a waste of money to insulate the cold water lines. I have never heard or seen one condensate in florida.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Yesterday for the 1st time ever I had a call in regards to a project we did. We ran a roof drain with overflow system, horizontally about 30 feet in ABS plastic material above a tee bar ceiling in a strip center. The contractor told me that during the rain it is dry, then a couple of days later it's dripping wet, while the overflow system is dry inside and out. It has been colder than usual, but we have numerous installations similar to this one with no problems, at least they don't call. I guess we will be insulating this one, normally we only insulate the first 8 feet inlet and outlet to water heaters, and all hot piping when a circulating system is installed.


----------

